# Rear Tire comes off of Car: 2012 Versa



## Versaa25 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nissan Versa 2012 1.6L / Standard Shift

I am seeking information as to how the rear tire (including the drum) can come completely off of the car.

Last week, I had my car serviced at an auto repair shop. I had the front and rear brakes replaced. On the front, new pads were installed. On the rear, new shoes, bearings and drums were installed.

Here is a brief description of the incident. Within a span of 30 seconds the following occurred:
1) ABS Light came on;
2) The steering wheel began to shake violently;
3) Depressed brake to slow down when;
4) The TIRE, while still attached to the drum came off of the car and went flying 150meters out into the woods.
5) When the car stopped, I examined the rear of the car where I found the rear brake completely exposed. The main nut is visable and firmly holding the bearing behind it.

Could anyone help me solve this problem? How is a tire able to come completely off of the car like this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The lug nuts probably were not tightened, then after that one week, they finally came off. Maybe you should change your repair shop.


----------



## Versaa25 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Rogoman for your comment.

In this event, the lug nuts never came off. The tire is attached to the lug nuts which is attached to the drum.

On the wheel housing, the lock nut is still in place. 

The bearing which should be inside the drum (because it was pressed in) is not. Instead, it is attached on the car and behind the lock nut.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ouch. Glad you are ok, that must have been scary. From what you describe, the bearing was not pressed in properly. On the ''other forum'' where you posted the same question they have the service manual for your car and the section you want to look at ( which I just did) is the Rear Axle one ( rax.pdf). All I can figure is either they used a wrong bearing that was a bit smaller, or they destroyed the hub in the drum that it fits in. Who the heck installed it? Reading your post you had new drum installed, my guess its the parts and or mechanic. If you found the wheel what did the hub portion of the drum look like? Seriously you should warn people away from this place, and or the parts that were used. Could have been a really serious accident.


----------



## Versaa25 (Feb 10, 2016)

Discovered the problem.

After the bearing had been pressed inside the drum. The mechanic did finish the job by putting the c-clip that holds the bearing in. They were left in the old drums.

Very disastrous, as the c-clip is the only thing holding the drum onto the bearing.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

But then when he pressed them into the drum how did they not pop through? They have to pressed in with serious pressure. Hard to see how the bearing seperated from the drum so easily. Those cost something like 2 or 3 dollars. Crazy that it could have killed you. What did the guy say about it???


----------

